# what do you think



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

comments reviews post what u think


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Our company has one. Doesn't get used. It seems to have problems with thicker mud like for load coat boxes. Good for thin mud for loading your zook but really more of a hassle than anything else


----------

